# Brake calipers



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

I would like to make my brake calipers red.

Question is whether to get them powdercoated or paint them? Anyone got and advice or experiences (both the good and bad)?

Many thanks


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Have been hand painting my calipers with good quality enamel for over 20 years used to use Japlac signal red but not sure if you can still get it


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

As mine have a textured finished to the calipers I brush painted them using hammerite smooth gold which I'm going to be changing to red shortly. Finish came our alright and saves the hassle of having to remove calipers. If the metal is smooth on yours then just spray them.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I've used Hammerite in the past and always found enamel to be easier to work with


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I've used Hammerite in the past and always found enamel to be easier to work with


Is that brushed on Yellow?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

J3SHF said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > I've used Hammerite in the past and always found enamel to be easier to work with
> ...


Yes used a half inch brush


----------



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

Thanks for the replies

Do you think getting them powdercoated is an unnecersary expense then? Just want the coating to last.

Will have a look at the enamels on offer and see what we can do.

Did you guys take the calipers off when you painted them?

J3SHF, had a look through the link in your title. Yours is looking fantastic!! It's encouraged me to get out again tomorrow and sort my engine bay out!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Dunners said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Do you think getting them powdercoated is an unnecersary expense then? Just want the coating to last.
> 
> ...


I painted mine on the car just masking tape to mask them up


----------



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

I am probably going to change the discs and pads on my soon so i think i will paint them when they are semi off the car. 

Has anyone used the product below?

http://www.demon-tweeks.co.uk/performan ... ne-lacquer

It's significantly more expensive than the offerings from halfords and not sure whether it would be worth the extra investment?!


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Dunners said:


> I am probably going to change the discs and pads on my soon so i think i will paint them when they are semi off the car.
> 
> Has anyone used the product below?
> 
> ...


I very nearly ordered this for mine but in the end decided as I would try the hammerite route, I have had some Quattro script logos made in high temp vinyl so I'll be spraying lacquer over them anyway, not sure when I'll get time to do these now but I'll post up pics when I do.

Painting the intake manifold throttle body and bling bolt kit is my next to do so I can finish off the initial clean up of my engine bay then I'll get the calipers done.
I'd be interested in seeing other peoples efforts if they have used the foilatec kit.


----------



## J3SHF (Jun 25, 2014)

Dunners said:


> Thanks for the replies
> 
> Do you think getting them powdercoated is an unnecersary expense then? Just want the coating to last.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I'm really pleased so far, the plan for my intake is to paint the throttle body in VHT crinkle black with some new bolts and then once I've got the main intake to a satisfactory standard I'm going to paint it a light metallic grey, high temp lacquer and I've got a 15cm Quattro script logo in red that I'll lay on top of the the grey, hopefully it'll look nice, then fit the bling kit that I have now and it should be getting there.

Have another look as I've also painted the coolant and washer bottle caps phantom black and reprinted the strut brace red, that took some doing in my shed as I had to hang it from the ceiling to be able to spray it evenly, really should of had it powdercoated which I still may do later depending on how it weathers.


----------



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Dunners said:
> 
> 
> > I am probably going to change the discs and pads on my soon so i think i will paint them when they are semi off the car.
> ...


It woul be awesome if you could post some pics when they're done 

Where did you get logos made up in high temp vinyl? Would like to get the s line emblem on mine if i could. Not sure if there is space on the caliper though, will have a look tomorrow!!


----------



## Dunners (Aug 23, 2014)

J3SHF said:


> Dunners said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the replies
> ...


You've done a great job on your alloys! As mine is a diesel i dont feel there is much point in trying to dress up the oilly lump under my bonnet! You're doing a cracking job with yours though mate!


----------

